# Your Musical IQ (Harvard test)



## ZJovicic

I've just found a cool test online, by Harvard University.

https://www.themusiclab.org/quizzes/miq

My results:

*Overall: 106*

Beat alignment: 100
Mistuning perception: 102
Melodic discrimination: 116

Let's see how you do guys!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My results:

Overall: 117

Beat alignment: 112
Mistuning perception: 121
Melodic discrimination: 117

...don't know if I'm happy with that result...I thought the test was a bit annoying


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I too thought the test was annoying, and quit halfway through when I was forced to listen to pop music:lol:


----------



## Fabulin

The same happened as everytime I do an IQ test. One wrong answer / lack of solution and I am thrown so out of balance that I may as well quit. I did learn some new songs though...


----------



## Woodduck

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I too thought the test was annoying, and quit halfway through when *I was forced to listen to pop music*:lol:


Thank you for the heads up. I'll happily abstain.


----------



## Bulldog

I quit when it asked my age.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Yeah, I can see why people think it's annoying. I got 11/11 on the first section (melodic discrimination) and then my internet disconnected (I was on my phone going for a walk). Oh well, maybe I'll try again later. Of course, this is a pretty superficial measure of any kind of musical aptitude...


----------



## DeepR

The test was alright, it didn't annoy me. 
Some of the questions were not easy.

I've got a 117 score as well.

Mistuning Perception: 121
Melodic Discrimination: 121
Beat Alignment: 111


----------



## Dimace

Bulldog said:


> I quit when it asked my age.


I put 32 and I felt great! :lol:

(I score something like 137 or 139 overall… The other numbers were also something like this. I didn't like the test and to use headset wasn't an option the moment I did the test).

(I didn't understand the purpose of all those questions at the beginning. Quite interrogative manner...) :lol:


----------

